# Clark Duty Free



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Setting up a small household in Angeles. Is it worth checking out the duty free over SM or any other stores? Do they have housewares and other items? Was in Angeles last week and stupid me didn't go there.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Setting up a small household in Angeles. Is it worth checking out the duty free over SM or any other stores? Do they have housewares and other items? Was in Angeles last week and stupid me didn't go there.


Yes, Absolutely worth taking the time to explore the duty free stores in Clark. Oriental, Parkson as well as others have loads of stuff.
Puregold is a nationwide store but they have a very large duty free branch inside Clark. In my opinion it is the best of the bunch on-base. Is is very large and has an excellent selection of housewares, electrical, hardware, beauty supplies and soaps, clothing, and a very large grocery store that contains tons of imported food items. 
Some prices can be a bit higher than say SM etc but the products are imported and of good quality for the most part...

Don't tell me you're gonna cut your flight feathers at DL and move to paradise :heh:


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Yes, Absolutely worth taking the time to explore the duty free stores in Clark. Oriental, Parkson as well as others have loads of stuff.
> Puregold is a nationwide store but they have a very large duty free branch inside Clark. In my opinion it is the best of the bunch on-base. Is is very large and has an excellent selection of housewares, electrical, hardware, beauty supplies and soaps, clothing, and a very large grocery store that contains tons of imported food items.
> Some prices can be a bit higher than say SM etc but the products are imported and of good quality for the most part...
> 
> Don't tell me you're gonna cut your flight feathers at DL and move to paradise :heh:


Gene, all these years I have never been to duty free at the old base. The phrase “duty free” implies lower prices but from your post seem you think higher prices but better quality. Am I right or wrong?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> Gene, all these years I have never been to duty free at the old base. The phrase “duty free” implies lower prices but from your post seem you think higher prices but better quality. Am I right or wrong?


I believe with my wife's Balikbayan stamp it's VAT free for the first 30 days which is a plus.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Don't tell me you're gonna cut your flight feathers at DL and move to paradise :heh:


I wish, but got to stick around a couple more years to get my lifetime flight benefits, NO WAY I'm giving that up! Besides I'm still a youngster! LOL


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> Gene, all these years I have never been to duty free at the old base. The phrase “duty free” implies lower prices but from your post seem you think higher prices but better quality. Am I right or wrong?


Yea, the phrase "duty free" sounds like it should be lower in price. I have found the prices considerably higher in the duty free stores and yes, "sometimes" the quality is higher. What I like shopping there is that there seems to be a vast selection of items and many are those that can not be found in local stores. Plus my wife and I just enjoy looking around in them as we spend a day out of the house.


Gene


----------

